# Dell inspiron 1420 no enciende



## Alorca (Dic 14, 2013)

Saludos, solicito orientación sobre como proceder cuando solo prenden los tres led de la parte superior (bloq num, mayus, teclado) con intermitencia. Por lo que he investigado parece que se daño algún componente de la board debido al recalentamiento que sufrió. Alguien que sepa rastrear fallas a nivel electrónico.


----------



## hernandove (Dic 14, 2013)

revisa  la ram realiza limpieza de la misma , mira los voltajes de la fuente y condicion de la bateria ,disco duro si todo esto esta bien procede a desarmarla y revisa como se encuentra el ventilador y remplaza la pasta disipadora del procesador


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 14, 2013)

@Alorca, el mismo portátil envía el mensaje de error o código de error a través de los Led, esa falla y la mas común es producida por la tarjeta grafica integrada, es la falla mas usual por sobrecalentamiento, si no fue muy grave con un reballing casero con pistola de calor o especializado puede que resucite, pero si se quemo ahí si toca cambiar toda la board, si quiere repararlo lo mejor es que lo lleva a un servicio especializado que la revisen, y ahí mira si es viable o no la reparación.


----------



## Alorca (Dic 15, 2013)

Saludos, gracias Kowaky por responder y lo felicito por comprender la pregunta. Le envío imágenes para que me oriente si se trata del chip que enfoco o de lo contrario me indique sobre cual es el componente al cual debo resoldar. 
Gracias tambien al otro forista que colaboró.


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 15, 2013)

@Alorca, lastimosamente para esta serie viene integrada, hay unas que viene con Chip NVidia, pero puede hacerlo de 2 maneras como le comente, el chip de video de este mismo que indica el reballing es realizado por una persona experta con las herramientas como es la maquina reballing o una maquina reballing casera, para realizarlo creo que vale como $60.000 si aun vive la grafica.


----------



## Alorca (Dic 15, 2013)

Saludos, según las imágenes en su opinión cual es el chip que posiblemente esta provocando el daño ya que la board del vídeo difiere de la que tengo. Solo quiero intentar primero con un reflow si no resulta busco el servicio de la máquina (reballing).

Gracias por su amable atención


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 15, 2013)

@Alorca, el que esta marcado con Intel es el South Bridge Chipset BGA, el que enfoca es el South Bridge Chipset, si es mejor que intente primero un reflow casero haber si arranca, esto lo puede hacer sin destapar el portátil o una pasada por los chip que han sufrido sobrecalentamiento, pero como le digo esa serie que muestra,  la tarjeta de video esta integrada, así que puede ser cualquiera de los que le comento, inclusive una falla en el Microprocesador o una mala refrigeración de este mismo, si no revive hay que cambiar la Board, ese es el problema con esas board, las otras con un buen reballing en el chip de video Nvidia y arranca.


----------

